# Vaping - Lung and Bladder Cancer



## Hooked (11/10/19)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/no-vaping-wont-give-you-lung-and-bladder-cancer/
8 Oct. 2019

Another new study suggesting vaping can give you cancer of the lungs and bladder has been slammed by UK medical professionals ... Scientists from New York University say they have clearly linked vaping to cancer following a year long study ... This particular research team was behind the headlines ‘vaping changes your DNA’ that appeared last year – another so called study shot down by those in the know...

This study is titled: _Electronic-cigarette smoke induces lung adenocarcinoma and bladder urothelial hyperplasia in mice._ 

UK scientists question the study [concluding that it was flawed].

[It's a long article with detailed criticism of the study, so read further if you're interested]

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (11/10/19)

Another study that proves that mice really shouldn't vape.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------

